# Golf Bag - Stand attachment



## MrTackalakalaka (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello there

I recently bought a new set of clubs with a bag but unfortunately I didnt think about the stand and it hasnt got one. After playing a round of golf this morning and my bag kept falling over, i want to get a stand. Im not a massive fan on a trolley.

Ive noticed you can buy stands that just attach to the bag........are these any good or would it be better to buy a different bag with a stand built into it?

was just thinking that the attachment stand might not be very sturdy as the bag wont be as tight to the stand as a built in one.

Let me know what you think..........:fore:


Cheers


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 10, 2013)

I always thought that these were available to hold a bag in a static location rather than taking out on to the course.  I'd be looking at a different bag if I were you.  Could pick up a 2nd hand stand bag for not much cash.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess you mean like this.

http://www.golf-direct.co.uk/masters-steel-bag-stand-i85.html

Wouldn't fancy trying that, I'd expect it to be in the waste bin on the 5th hole.


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2013)

the ones ive seen used are awful, ditch the bag and buy a proper lightweight stand bag, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## AyrshireGolfer (Apr 11, 2013)

One of the legs on my stand bag have snapped and need to buy a new stand bag.

Any good recommendations?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2013)

the add on stand are okish for occasional use but I would bite the bullet and but a new stand bag with integrated stand, some decent deals on last years models to be had.

Hard to reccomend an exact bag without knowing budget and type you want, if just a light summer autumn bag then the light canvas type material around Â£50 for branded bags is fine, but should you wish to use all year around I would suggest a PVC type material which would put cost around Â£100 +


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Apr 11, 2013)

Bought one of these years ago as I wanted to see what carrying was like, not very good not very stable and I would invest in a stand bag instead of the bracket.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			the ones ive seen used are awful, ditch the bag and buy a proper lightweight stand bag, you'll be glad you did!
		
Click to expand...

+1.  The one I had was a darn sight heavier than an integral one, but that was a few years ago......


----------



## MrTackalakalaka (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks very much for the replies!! A great help

Have just ordered one of these........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330861781335?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



thanks again!!


----------



## scratch (Apr 11, 2013)

Good choice, Ogio make decent bags  :thup:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 12, 2013)

That'll do you nicely


----------

